# ,

## .

.
 :
               .
:        90-95%  .
  :             ,     1     .       ,   .
:       .
   1         7  2005 .
    ,  . 
  :        . ,         (,    ),          5.     Excel  ,    ,     5 .

      :
0503130 
0503121    
0503127    

: 
0521453    11
0521473   

    ,     0503168    (,   .)

   :
0503126     ( )
0503129  

    :
    .
    121

    121
  127

----------


## .

1.     .
    ,   .   ,     .
    ,   05303130 .
     .
    -       .
  164  (020104000)
   :
      ( 3)
       ( 4)
!!!.               .            4.
     .
  161  (020101000)  3  4.
,   5 -   3  4    .

   .    080   (010500000)        06 (   ). ,              .    ,        .         . 

      (    ).
      .        01.          ,               (   ).    ,       . ,       50 ,   -  - .      , ,       .
           010  ( , 010100000)      .         02    020   (010400000).  030    (- ).
   .           1000    1000 ,         1000  (   ).      .     ,        1000    1000  ,  .     1000 ( !)       010.        020 .    ,    ,          100%    ( 26).
    030  ( ) = .010  .020
,     050,060,070     . ,      ,        (,   1)  ,         .
      (020500000) 210-  .            172,      153      .  ,       213  ,   (020503000).      .         .            ,  ,       ,         (020510000)   221.   ,              .      .      (,    ),       .
     (020800000) 280-  290-  .
   ,       160        ( ,  ).    8       01.01.2005.  ,    ,    ,     .        .      (   ).      ,     ,      .   160  .        .     160        (020800000)   280.
    (020900000)  320-.
      (021000000) 340-        ,      ,           ,   .
      .   . ,    ,            (,   .). ,         .        178 ( 179).    ,         .     .             (020600000) 230-  240- .             (030200000)  375-398.
    .   ,   .
      ,     6 (    7)      01.01.2005.        020600000,       030200000.    .          .  ,      .
 ,          020600000.
     .     030200000      .     180   374       (030201000).    (  -   ),      .   ,     180         (  .  )   030213000  387.        030214000  388.      -    030207000  381.  030216000.      ,        180    030201000  374.

      (030300000) 420-  .
,     421.     -       .

        030402000   442.            030403000   443.   (  )   .

       .  ,    , .     140   , 200-  400- .          490-  .

    ,        . ,  132      165   (020105000).
         .    . 

  .     140-, 200-, 400-,
,        .  1   -    (- ).   (  ,   )     493    .        .

    ,             .

----------

.   !

----------

...           ...         "" ?

----------


## .

,     .
     , ,     - .

,       .      ,   .  .

,   !    .

         "     ?" - 2000 , 2500  .     .       .

----------


## Angry

,           :Smilie:

----------

,   "",                    ...

----------


## .

2.      .
      1     ,         .     .

 ,      ,     .   .    1   .     -,   ,     .        .    .     .
  . ,     .  .    .      1    . ,   , .  ,  ,     ,    .      .  ,       .

,       1     .
 ,       1    .     .         70,  ,     .  ,              .

   .             .

 .    107       .    70   .    ,        .    .  ,        ,      ?    9     ,   2004 .    ,  9     , ,      ,      2005      2004 .  ,        100%    2005  ( 26).        IV .
  6,7    010       1     01.   020      02      9 .         1000 .  1 .    ,     1.       010    020 .   ,       ,     ( 030 )    .     ,      2005  ,  ,    1 ,     ,     . ,    010     .   020    .
   080      1     06.     ,   .    ,        .
  090  094     (010600000),         ,   .  ,    ,     ,   .  ,      010600000   ,    .     ,    ,        .

  II           .
 ,        ,   1.20101000 ( 161 )  .      ,   .     ,   ,    ,    161- .
 ,      ,        ( ,   .),          021002000 ( 342).      ! ,     .

    III ,  ,               (  .)    1    371 (  030201000,   180)   387 ( 030213000).        5  .       - ,         180   382 (030207000).
      030300000.  ,   .    030402000.      030403000.

    030404000  030405000.
       .           .             .       9    .
        ,   ,       444 (030404000)  6.      ,   ,    445 (030405000)  6,   7 ()   . 
      ,       ,            030404000.

     1,            .   140-, 200-  400- .         .

    IV  .
  .   493 (040103000)          .    494   . 
   040101000.   .        ,      . ,    ,      . ,         .
 ,     ,    70        . ,   ,       .
  ,   ? ,     .    ?     ,    .          .       ,            ?      ,         .
,        .
           1000 .     .    .    ?     ,       9 ,     1000 .,      2005 .        ,             . ,    ?  ,  ,        ,       , :  .
,      - ,   . ,   -                  .
,      481     (040101100).
   .   ,  . ,  .            ,  .    ,       . ,       .      482    (040101200).
,      .    .
,     .

----------


## .

3.     0503121
      1     ,        .     040101000    (  )     .

  ,       ? ,   9       107. ,           1 .
   ,           121.
     221      226         121 ( 171-176).
      .   .          ,      .
    ,      211        161 ( 211),     213       162 ( 212).    2 (    )     1     180    030201000,    161  162 ( 211  212)    .        -  (     ),    ,               226  .     ,     ,      ,        221      222     . ,   -   ?
    212    161 ( 211).
    290    280 ( 280).
        230  263,    ,       121. !  241 ( 261)    .        ()   .         .
     9 .    300-  (310   340 ).        .
          340    262 ( 272).
   310   .   ,           ,    .              200 ( 310)  250.               040101271  010400000.   ,    ,        .   261 ( 271)   .    .

      010-110  121.            .   121     .    ( )    040 ( 130).              092 ( 172).       (    ),             092 ( 172).          100 ( 180)  .
    ,       121,       . ,  (  )       (, ,   .)    093 ( 173).           . ,    ,    - ,   -      .
      010 ( 100).      481   (040101100).
       494   ,    110 ( )  121        1        .       010 ( 100).        481.  .
,    121   .    .  .     (       121 ).
    121  ,        121 .
         ,     121 .     010 .         .
      261 ( 271)  121.       (   ).    .   ,       .       261 ( 271).  ,  ,        261  121  .          .  ,   ,     121,        - ,     ,    121    261   ,    .
,   261 . 
    .       482   (040101200).   ,  ,  .  261  .  280 ( 280)        290          290 (   290  ).      226,    176 ( 226),    ,       .           340,    262 ( 272),  . ,    ,    ,     .
 .     .    010-290       .
 1  0503121 .

----------


## .

4.     0503121
      121  .     121      ,      .    .       ,      121.       121 . ,  360  121       361   362.    ,    360      ,       361.    360   ,       362   .    .      361  362      (, 321  322)  .       ,           2  121.
 .   .
   ,      121    .     121       .   ,      121    ,   .         121      0503127.
,    121    121   .  ,    .          121.     .
    .             .     ( 360  121).         ,      .        .     9  ( 361  121)     ( 362  121).         9 ,       361  362  121. !      .
,           ,     ,          (       ).  361     .       .      ,  ,      ?    262 ( 272)  121.       .        ,     262         9 ,    .       362  121.         (   ),      361.
    .   362          ( 262)      ,       ( ).    (  )       . ,       361  362,      ,           .
       121.    .     .
   .            010601000     ( 010601310),       010100000 ( 010100310  010601410)   (   040101280  010601410).    321 ( 310)  ,     9 ,   ,  .    9  ( 010100000)      0503168. ,      .   322 ( 410)  :
   010601410 (    010100310),
       010601410,
    010100410 ( ,   .),
  010400410
 ,      321  322,      ,       .
  411 ( 510)  412 ( 610)     9       (, ,    .).   412    ,      .
  481 ( 560)  482 ( 660)     9     ,   ,  ,   ,             ,    3    560  660.
  541 ( 730)  542 ( 830)     9      ,    ,  ,  ,    ,      .
  541 ( 730)    ,      ,    ,     (   ). 
      121.     .     ,    121     .
 0503121 .

----------


## .

,   .   ,    ,     .       peletor '' km.ru  , ,   .

----------


## Tatli

" ".    ,     .  .       !

----------

,    95%      "  "  ,  ,        ,   ,    .

----------


## VLDMR

,  .    :Stick Out Tongue:  , .. .  ,       - , ,  . ,       ,     . 
 ,             .         :Stick Out Tongue:      ,     .       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

...    , ...         .       ,  ""      ???



> ...        90-95%  .


  "" ?        *  ()*   .



> ...       - 2000 , 2500  .


 . 
        2 . . 
  100 - 150 . .      (  ),    ,  15 - 30 .  ,     .
   ,       ,       ,    ???



> ...      ,    ,        .


 , ,    "" -   .     .            ... 
  ,            .     !    .



> ...        ,   .


 ,     -     ,    ,     . 



> ...     ,     ,      .


 .    . ,        -     .   :Frown:  



> ...   .


        ""   :Frown:  
   "  ",     .       .

    ""    ,  5 . ..  ,   "  ". 
         , ,  ,    .            .          .
  " "       , ,  ,    .

 ,  ...         .   - ** .  ""   ""    ,  ** .

ps:   , , . ""   .

----------


## BorisG

> " ".


 , . 
 9 .  ""  ,   190    5.   :Frown:  
,    .      .   :Frown:  
----------
,   , .

----------


## .

BorisG!
  ,     ,     "  ".    "   ,   "   .       .   ...

 ,  ,       , ,    ,  ,     ,    "   ".  98    .       .   ,      .

   ,   :  ,   ,      .     !       ( ) .       ().  ,       (...)      .   ,     .
   " ". ,    .  ,    ,      ,    ""  "".   ,    .  ,       ,   ,  . ,    , ,      $1000  .       2500-3000   . ,              . ,   70  ,       ,     . ,    " ".   "", , .  ,    .   ,        ,  ,         ,    .

       ,      ,  ,    .

PS.         FAQ   ?

----------


## stas

> ,    .      .


*BorisG*,     . IMHO,   -           .   ,  -  (   ,   ).

----------

* .*,      ...                     ""...

        3 ,                      ...                 ...   " "    ...

----------


## .

> , ,  ,    .            .


     . ,       .     :      ,   " ".     ,      ,  ,      .
 ,     ,         , ,  ,    .

----------

:Smilie: 
 :Smilie: 

           ,          : "       "

----------

...
   ,                  ""-.     ,   " "...     , ...

----------

2500      .

        , ..        1.

...

    ! 

  9  ,   , !  !

    ,    ,    ",  ,  ,  ".

   ,     ,             9- ?

  31.12     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...   -           .


 *stas*,           .         ...     ...      :Frown:  



> ...   ,  -


     ,      .          ... 
   " "... , ...  ... 
 ,  ,  " "   :Frown:  



> (   ,   ).


  :Frown:

----------


## stas

> ,      .


      .        ,   -   .    ,    .          :      -  .

----------


## VLDMR

1.   -   .      ,     9  - 198 . .,   -    .  - 14 . (     -   ).
2. ,    ,..    , 20 .       " ".(  24 )    :Stick Out Tongue:      ()    12-00 ""???     ???      :Stick Out Tongue:  
ps:         "  ".  :Wink:  , **  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

*stas*,  ,       :Frown:  



> .


 .   :Frown:  
-,  -    ,      ,   ,  , .
 -...   2 .   ,   -   ,  ,      ,     ...  .
  ...       ,         .       1,   .
   "" (  )     .
 ...    ,       ...     ? ,  ...  .

----------

, ,   ,      ,       5     ...





> 160  .        .     160        (020800000)   280.


 **  ...      ,   * .*,   ""   -      ...

            "  ?       208  302    30405          ..."

----------


## .

> 208  302    30405          ...


  ,     208  302      .        107    040101200? "  "    ?   213?      ?
,   .

----------


## .

:
 . : ! 养
 BorisG.    :
 ,   .       ,    .    .
  .

   .  :  ,  ,     .  :   .          .     ,     .
 ,      ,    100%.

      .      .     .  .  . ,       .         :      .    .     .
          .       ? ,      ?   .   .        .                  .  .   ,   ,    ,  .
         .              .
     :
   ,  ,        .    .       .      .         .       .               2005     2004 . ,   .   !   
          ,    :
          .   - ,     . ,     , .                 .    .            .      - ,         .
     .    ,   ,       , -  .

----------

...   ,              Plesen "   "        :

   ,     40101200...
     40101200:  302, 303  208 ...
        ,     .
               ,           208, 303  302           .

     (    ,   excel         )
=+--+
 -  
 -  
 -    
 -    
 -    
 -    


401.01.222 = 304.05.222 + 302.03.000  - 302.03.000  - 208.03.000  + 208.03.000 
 -    
 -   



20803 = 1000 (        +)
30203 = 700 (        +)

     :
 208.03.560   304.05.222 3000. 
(  30600  20104         )
(208.03 = 4000, 304.05.222 = 3000.)


 401.01.222  208.03.660 1500
(401.01.222 = 1500, 208.03 = 2500)


 401.01.222  302.03.730  7700
(401.01.222 = 9200, 302.03 = 8400)

  :
 302.03.830  304.05.222 7000
(302.03 = 1400, 304.05.222 10000.)


20803 = 1000
30203 = 700 (     )


304.05.222 = 10000
208.03 = 2500
302.03 = 1400.


 = 401.01.222 = 9200


 = 10000 + 1400 - 700 - 2500 + 1000= 9200

              ...
(    30404  10601     )

        208           130 , 127  121 ...

          ,          ?

ps:          ...

----------

> :
>  . : ! 养
>  BorisG.    :
>  ,   .       ,    .    .
>   .


   .     -,   , .      .     .   ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...     -,   , .      .     .


, ,   .




> , ,    : ,    .      :    .     , ?    .    ?     ,   
> 
>  -        : ?   .  ,  ?     .   : ,  !    ,       , .         . ,     ,   : ,     ,     .      .       ,      ,     : * .    , * .


:  . :  

   ???
  ,     ,         ,       ,     .  .   .
 ... -,     ,  ,  -...  ,     ,    ,     ,    ,  .   :Frown:  
 ,   .
---------
ps:    . ,        .     , ,    ,     . .   :Frown:

----------


## composter

.         .        99%  (  ).     , , 1      10% .  , : " ,    ,  ".       ""  ""   ,      "" -    ,    ,     ,      , ..     ,            9-   .        ,    .
    (  ):"      ,   :    ?  :    26 .  :   ?  ".   .      .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 777

> ,   :    ?  :    26 .  :   ?  ".   .


      !                 ,    .                 .         .   ,  ""      ,                   ,   .


> , , 1      10% .


 ,                 ,   "      ?"  ,         .

----------


## BorisG

> ...


     .

1. 100% ,    ,     ,      ** .    ,   ""   .      .  ,  ""       ,      .

2. 100%     ,   ** .      ""  . ,     .  ** .     .
     ,        ,   ,   . ,        .

3.         ,  ,    .
    ,    ,   ** .   -      .

4.     ,           ,      ,    .

     ,     - ???

ps:    ...       ,   ""  .

----------


## .

!
      л.     (),         ,     .      ,       310  340,   ,    40101   .   ,   340 <->  272,       272        340.   226       30302  30306.

     222



> 401.01.222 = 304.05.222 + 302.03.000  - 302.03.000  - 208.03.000  + 208.03.000 
>  -    
>  -


        206.02.000:
401.01.222 = 304.05.222 + 302.03.000  - 302.03.000  - 208.03.000  + 208.03.000  - 206.02.000  + 206.02.000 

 :



> =+--+
>  -  
>  -  
>  -    
>  -    
>  -    
>  -


,       .  ,      ,   ,      ,   .    . ,       = .
  : ,      .              ,             .     ,      .      ,           ,   70  ,    .
   20105  .  ,     ,    . ,  .        221    ,      20601,20802,30202  40101221.

      =
 ,   = + delta
 delta    ,   .     delta      (  = ),       . (,       ).
         ,         .
    :       ()  20600560  40101180,      30200830  40101180.
   30404,   ,   : , ,   .

 ,            5,        ,        ,  ,  ,        .

----------

> .        99%  (  ).     , , 1      10% .


   .  ,   ""       .  ,       ,      .    ,

----------

...   "        .        99% "  ...

    ,               " "...

             ...

----------


## .

BorisG   :
1.    .
2.       .
3.   ,     .

 ,       .  BorisG ,       .       :    ,   (     ).

  :  .    .    ,  ,            ,        .
     :     ,            .  ,      ,      .        .   BorisG:       ,    .      ,     ,  .        .    ,     .          .    ,      ,    ,      ,      
  :         ? ,   ,        .        ,     ,     .  ,       ,  ,     .              .
        .   ,    ,     .  ,     .

----------


## .

,   ,     .     ,        .  ,    .     ?
    .       .   ,    .     .    ?   ,          .         ,   .      ,       ,   .
,         .       FAQ   .

----------


## Cooler

* .*,  ,       -    ,       ,         ""   9   ,   .

   -   . ,  :         ,       ().    ** ,   .         ,    -  ,    -.        ?       .

     ,    ,        (     )!

   ,      ,      ( , ,   ),     .     ?    ,  ? ,        .        ,   , ,   .        ,      FAQ -    ** .

P.S. "   -     " () 
    .

----------

> !
>       л.     (),         ,     .      ,       310  340,   ,    40101   .   ,   340 <->  272,       272        340.


  :Smilie: 

 -         ... 

           10601      ,      .          :Smilie:              ,                 :Smilie:  ,                -        70...          (    :Smilie:  )

  10601           ,          
 =  
          ...        10604...

      10604              10601   ,            :Frown: 




> 226       30302  30306.


               226,       221  225      ,      ...        ...

              ...

              ...   ...

      /,    ,        302, 303, 208...
                     ?

  -       ?

    70          !!!

----------

,  ,   127 ,  !!!!!!!!!

----------

. 0503168,  ...  - ?

----------

,    :Smilie: .

----------

,        01.01.2005.,   " "    ,         ,      100%. ,          18.10.2005.   !

----------

